
An open source platform for engineering biology: 20n/act - saurabh20n
http://20n.com/blog.html#open-source-20n-act
======
JPLeRouzic
This is awesome! You may have invented something like the first CAD for
Synthetic Biology, or even better a CAD that design the solution
automatically!

I wonder if it is possible to create a wide range of commercial drugs with the
tools on Github?

And am I correct to think that it pilots a bio-reactor automatically?

Is it limited to a few kind of bacteria/fungus, or can it accept any kind of
cell?

I suppose that the genetic engineering method is outside the scope of your
platform, do you have any requirement on it?

------
hongloumeng
As a company, in an industry where IP and secrets are so important, what is
their motivation for open sourcing it?

